# Best place to stay in Sandusky, OH??



## NTHC (May 20, 2010)

Our daughter (13) has become a roller coaster nut so I am planning a summer trip to Cedar Point.  

What places would you guys recommend to stay?  She will have a friend so we would like a condo or suite, possibly a waterpark on-site but not a must.

Also, how many days could one spend in this area doing things other than the amusement park. It looks like the best airports are Detroit or Toledo? Or is there one that would be better?


Thanks in advance for any info.

Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## Conan (May 20, 2010)

I think Cedar Point is nearest to Cleveland.  You should be able to find a good deal in a big-city type hotel there; try Entertainment Book or those coupon books you find on the road.  We never made it to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame or a ball game, but we did like the Cleveland Museum of Art.

You could fly into Cleveland, too.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 20, 2010)

Cindy,

I disagree with Conan about staying in Cleveland which is about 70 miles from Cedar Point or about an hour and a half drive depending on traffic.

You could consider flying into Cleveland, but I would also check the fares to Toledo, Dayton and Detroit and determine if the extra driving time is worth it to you.

I would stay in Sandusky - I don't have any specific recommendations about a location but I would check out vacation rental by owner.com (I think it's www.vrbo.com).

You could take a ferry over to the Bass Islands which are on the Western End of Lake Erie.   For more info see http://www.shoresandislands.com/
The Bass Islands are a group of Islands - South Bass where Put-in-Bay is located, Middle Bass Island and Kelleys Island. Each is popular and has it's own charm. If you go to Kelleys Island, 'Kelleys Island State Park' is fun and I would definitely take a bike ride to see the Glacial Grooves carved during the Ice Age - See http://www.kelleysislandchamber.com/members/kelleysislandstatepark.htm. To see pics of the glacial grooves, click on the hyperlink on the left side of the home page.

For Put-In-Bay info see http://visitputinbay.com/visitus/ 


For Ferry Travel to Put-in-Bay, Middle Bass Island, and Kelleys Island - see
http://www.travellakeerie.com/ferryboats.htm

You might also consider a day-trip to the National Museum of the United States Air Force at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Dayton, Ohio
http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/
Among other cool exhibits there are various Air Force One aircraft flown by differerent US Presidents, including FDR and Truman. In addition, is the plane that flew President Kennedy from Love Field in Dallas back to Washington DC after he was assassinated that fateful day in Novemeber, 1963. They had to modify the frame of the aircraft to get the casket into the back of the plane.
You can board each of the aircraft which are in a separate hangar at the museum.

The roller coasters are a blast - you have your choice of the older wooden roller coasters and the more modern metal roller coasters.

Have a good trip.

Richard


----------



## Conan (May 20, 2010)

This from the Cedar Point website:


> *It's easy to get to Cedar Point!*
> 
> Cedar Point Amusement Park
> 1 Cedar Point Drive
> ...


 
I would agree though that it makes more sense to stay nearby.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 20, 2010)

We took our daughter and two grandchildren a few years ago to Cedar Point and they loved it.  I would strongly recommend staying on site for the day(s) you are at Cedar Point.  I think they have one or two hotels.  It cost more, but IMHO, was well worth it.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 20, 2010)

I heard the Kalahari resort is a lot of fun.


----------



## NJN2Mom (Jul 15, 2010)

*Live 20 minutes from Cedar Point*

Stay on property @ Hotel Breakers, Sandcastle Suites, Lighthouse Point and get early park entry and discounted park tickets.  Or for a fabulous trip, stay at
http://www.kalahariresorts.com/oh/ great water park.

Include some time to visit Put-in-Bay and or Kelley's Island nearby.

If you did not make it to Cedar Point this summer, the park has great fall weekends.

"Friday, September 17 - Sunday, October 31 HalloWeekends - Back for its 14th year of chills, thrills & family fun, HalloWeekends runs Friday nights, Saturdays & Sundays during the spooky season. Come see crazy characters, a family-friendly parade and all the scares and frights you've come to expect from the "Best Amusement Park in the World!""


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 17, 2010)

Just want to point out that Halloweekends at Cedar Point = Tons of Fun! Crowds are small, great Halloween themes and haunted houses. Best time to go in my opinion!


----------

